# Going to be a Fun Season



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

This team is going to be fun to watch play offense. Davis is better. Jrue and Ryan Anderson should be ready to go. Tyreke really started playing well at the end of the season. Asik can protect the rim. No more Aminu. I'm ready son! Let's go!


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Guess I'm the only one excited about this year.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Shouts out to ending that Hawks streak when no one else could.


----------

